# Facebook Timeline Cover Graphic Size Dimensions



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Thought I would share this with those using Facebook, since the time line came into play. 

The dimensions really helped out in trying to get things cleaned up, so to those who didn't know or couldn't find the information. Here is the link. Hope it helps you out.

R/S
Stone


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Good post to learn about the game of timeline!! how to ply with timeline, pretty new idea.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the share...One thing is definitively constant with Facebook: nothing stays the same for long


----------



## webpiter (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for share this information. It a very good idea about with this facebook timeline. You can promote your advertisement by facebook. yes this dimensions really helped a lot. thank you again.


----------

